# Happy Acres -day by day



## happy acres (Apr 8, 2014)

Just thought I'd start a journal to keep track of myself. Like so many others, I am concerned about the chemicals that are put into our food. Also I don't agree with the "big business " practice of abusing animals for food. I do eat some of my animals, but I know that they had a good life with me. I'm trying to raise most, if not all, of my food. Is it a lot of work? Yes! Especially since I also work a full time job. But it's worth it! Not only for peace of mind, but also for the flavor! There's nothing like biting into a fresh vine ripe tomato still warm from the sun! Heavenly!
 My grandparents were sharecroppers, so 90% of our food came from the garden.  I also keep chickens, and I have a goose.  We also have two cockatiels, two dogs, two lambs, and I hope to be adding rabbits soon! I also knit, sew, crochet, and I've made bread from scratch. I can food, and have won several ribbons at the North Alabama State Fair. Oh! And I'm very modest!


----------



## happy acres (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok. So we had a big storm the other night and all three of my big ducks drowned.  On the other hand,my goose is doing well, and has laid two beautiful eggs. The chickens are also laying well, averaging a half dozen eggs per day. Hopefully we'll be getting rabbits soon, and I have new chicks in the brooder to replace the ones that will be culled this summer. The lambs are now half grown and we know someone who will let his rams breed them for free. So we should have lambs this time next year. The garden is doing well, and hope to get the rest planted soon. The bees will be here the end of this month.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 9, 2014)

Sounds like you're doing pretty well!  Congrats on the fair wins!


----------



## happy acres (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks! I was really tickled!


----------



## happy acres (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie goose has been laying eggs, one every few days, total of five now. The chickens are doing well. I'm trying to decide which of my roosters will be going to freezer camp. The lambs are doing wonderfully well. I'm looking at a ten year wait for my actual farm. By then I can retire from work and devote myself entirely to the farm, plus I should have enough money saved up for a decent cushion. I'd like to be able to buy enough land for my dream farm.


----------



## happy acres (Apr 25, 2014)

We have rabbits! My darling husband bought me New Zealand whites and Flemish, a trio of each, plus their litters! My four ducklings are doing well, been moved outside for about a week now. The goose has decided she's broody, and since I don't have a gander, I let her sit on some chicken eggs. We'll see how this experiment goes. Haven't been able to plant the rest of the garden yet. Too much rain! But I'm thinking of potting several things, herbs and such, so maybe it's not so bad. Been trying to get the pond put in. It's just one of those little ones you can get at Wal-mart. I have to put some black plastic in it though, there's a big crack in the side. Processed two roos day before yesterday. One is in the freezer now. The other was supper last night. Cooked it slow in the crockpot. The meat was literally falling off the bone! Nice and juicy too!
today is my last day of vacation, so I guess I need to get busy! I have bread to bake!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 25, 2014)

You sound far too busy! Way to go


----------



## happy acres (Apr 25, 2014)

My bees will be here next week! They're due to be shipped the 29th. I'm wondering if I bit off more than I can chew? Bees, rabbits, ducks, chickens, a goose, a garden, plus working full time. :$


----------



## happy acres (May 14, 2014)

Okay, yesterday was a rollercoaster day!  First went out to weed, then feed and water the animals. One of the rabbit cages fell, killing five of the buns inside. Two of them made it.  Then the sunshade blew off of one of my breeder does. By the time I caught it, it was to late. She was due to kindle next week. 

Then I went over to a friends house to skin out the buns that didn't make it. Her dogs were making a fuss, so she grabbed her rifle and headed into the woods after them. I came in at an angle, hoping to head them off. Turned out they had a wild pig bayed. So we caught it alive, and now we have a pig. We're going to fatten it up and split it. It is just a young one, only about 50-60 lbs. So yeah, pretty up and down day!


----------



## happy acres (May 14, 2014)

The bees are doing good, btw. Also looks like I'll be harvesting cabbages this Saturday!


----------



## SA Farm (May 16, 2014)

Sorry for your losses  Glad about the pig though! That should yield some good meat! 
You have definitely gone crazy to have that many animals to care for in addition to a full time job! I couldn't handle that much pressure and responsibility!


----------



## happy acres (May 17, 2014)

I really want my farm, and the only way to have it is to work. Eventually I can retire from work, so I can enjoy the farm more fully. Plus I don't like to have down time, even if I'm watching television, I usually am doing something else besides. Knitting, crocheting, sewing, cleaning, texting, whatever. I can't just sit.


----------



## happy acres (May 31, 2014)

Traded my half of the pig for two Sussex pullets. Rabbits are kindling. Garden is growing. The goose has gotten over her broody spell, she never hatched anything out. The ducks are growing, and I haven't seen any drake curls yet.  The hens are laying, and Pip, my banty roo, is doing his best to set everyone.  The dogs are doing well. One of my cockatiels died. So Lewis has too mirrors in his cage and chatters to me all the time. Got furs tanning, and sauerkraut going. Stater for sourdough bread is working.  Going to bake bread, plant potatoes, and get the laundry done today. It seems there's always something that needs doing!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 31, 2014)

Wow!  You do keep busy, lol.  I know what you mean though... if you want it badly enough it's certainly worth working for!


----------



## happy acres (May 31, 2014)

Definitely! Tired now though, think I'll head of to bed. Morning comes awfully early!


----------



## happy acres (Jul 4, 2014)

So, I put Bucky in with Bridey. Her hutch is inside a large dog pen. Maybe they'll start a rabbit colony. Put some eggs in the incubator, probably add a few tomorrow. No drake curls yet, maybe I have all ducks? Monday going fishing, and am saving up for a rifle to go hunting this fall. Anyone want to buy a katahdin ewe? Only 160.00! Pm me if you're interested, or I'd consider a trade for a dairy doe.


----------



## happy acres (Jul 5, 2014)

18 eggs in the incubator!  I'll have to check Monday to see which ones are fertile. Time to feed the buns!


----------



## happy acres (Jul 6, 2014)

So, I go out today to feed the buns. Bridey starts rushing at me trying to chase me away. She and Bucky are in the dog pen. So I'm thinking, she's lost her mind, time to go to freezer camp. Nope! Looking in the hutch, what do I find? A nest full of kits! There were 5 or 6, not sure. Apparently she paid no attention to me saying breeding was over til September! But then again, she always was a bit of a rebel!


----------



## happy acres (Jul 9, 2014)

So, Bridey has four kits, Barley has nine. Eggs in the 'bator, doing just fine! Caught me some crappie, and a couple of bass,  DH was out mowing the grass. Canner is popping, jelly is jellin ' , sauerkraut 's working, you can tell by the smellin ' .


----------



## happy acres (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a drake! The other three apparently are ducks. So that gives me a three to one ratio. I've heard that ducks must have a pond to mate. Is that true of all ducks, or is it breed specific?  I think Muscovy ducks mate on land. But these aren't Muscovies.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 15, 2014)

My Rouen and Pekins both breed on land, but I don't know about other breeds.


----------

